# Your "Opposite" Tritype



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Interesting... not only is this my opposite, but it is the side of me that I always attempt to suppress if any of those emotions or desires or whatever come my way.


The interesting part is, all of your reverse tritype could be expressed as wings to your real one. Maybe that's what's going on.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmm.

Image
3 > 4 > *2*

Head
5 > 6 >* 7*

Body
1 > 9 > *8*

Variant stacking
SO/SP=SX for me so, hmm.

2-7-8, SP/SO or SX/SO

2w3, 7w8, 8w7, I'm assuming?


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

1w2 2w1 5w4 sx/so

I also flipped it around to make me gut dominant, etc.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I still have no idea about the instinctual stuff. I'm too lazy to learn about that part

but:

*Gut*

*8 *9 1

*Heart*

2 3 *4*

*Head*

*5 *6 7

and in order from dominant to least dominant it would probably be *485*
for wings... hmm... 5 would definitely have a 4 wing, and in turn the 4 would have a 5 wing. XDD 

I had trouble deciding what wing would go along with 8 because my tritype is 397, but in the end I decided to go with w7.

so *4w5,8w7,5w4*

they sound very emotional and deep and tough :x


----------



## uhm.kacie (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay here it goes. 

Heart
2>4>3

Head
5>6>7

Gut
9>1>8


So an 8,7,3? 
Okay, yeah, That's my opposite.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Head: 7w8
Well, I think it could fit me in certain situations even as if it was my core type, so I am not so sure if it is my opposite type (maybe stress connection between 5, my main type, and 7?). However it is futher for me than other two, to which I can relate pretty well.

Gut: 8w7
This one is almost same for me as head type - I tend to sometimes behave like this (see stress line between 5 and 8).

Heart: 3w4
Again another of those situations, in which I have two types balanced and third one is represented in me less. (this might be caused by yet another stress line between 9, my second type, and 3).

Instinctual variant: sx/so
Hmm, I am not that good in this stuff, so I don't really know. All I can say to this is, that I would like romantic relationship or company of people, but I simply don't thrive for it that much.


If I look at this as big picture (8w7 7w8 3w4 in random order)... yep, I think I would most probably hate person like this (sorry, people, which are this tritype) and I tend to type as this all people, which annoy me most.
Really interesting idea, tough!

(I also tried to type my opposite tritype with my own enhanced enneagram-like system, and results (which come without wings and instinctual variant) are not pointing at three types, which is interesting. They point at single type - 7.)


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

> 2w3-7w8-9w8 so sounds about right.
> 
> Maybe we each have a doppelgänger 'opposite' in this world, struggling to find us....


Actually, reading through the actual tritype descriptions, my natural opposite seems to be the 2-6-9, not the 2-7-9. The good samaritan rather than the peacemaker!!


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

6-9-2 sp/sx

Yeah nothing like me.
At all.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I am a 4w5>6w7>8w7 So/Sp. 

*Heart Types *(4>3>2) > *Head Types* (6>7>5) > *Gut Types* (8>1>9) 
*Also: *4>6>7>8>5>1>3>2>9 

So, my opposite type is: 9w1>5w6>2w3 Sx/So. Interesting, I don't know anybody of this tritype.


----------



## burningsoul (Jun 23, 2012)

I am a 4-6-8 too. The test says 4w5-6w5-8w9.

The opposite for me....

4 > 3 > 2

6> 5 > 7

8 >9 > 1

My opposite will be a *2-7-1* The wings don't matter. This is the Teacher archetype. The description says probably a primary school teacher. While lives of these people will be small and beautiful I see something crucial missing.


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

8w9 5w6 4w5 sp/sx 

One of the darkest Tritypes xD


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Assuming I am 5w6-9w8-3w2 sp/so:

I believe I would be:
7w8-1w2-4w3 sx/so

And opposite: 
4w3-1w2-7w8 sx/so

I think I did it right… 
Wow, that was…. Different…


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I figured it out!  .... My opposite isn't pretty though. 

I'd be 531sp/so.... & here is my opposite brief description: 

"_5-3-1: one of the most cold-blooded and self-controlled of the Fives, this tritype is remarkably efficient, hard-working and competent, although a little bit anal as well. They demand recognition for their contributions and are fairly concerned with their image and intellectual value. Somewhat self-righteous and impatient with others, they are however pragmatic and tactful enough not to compromise their goals by being too inflexible. These Fives are very clever, self-confident, perfectionist, arrogant and glacial._"

:shocked:

I hope my doppelganger's location is at the exact opposite on this earth of where I am. LOL!


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Does this mean my opposite is an ISTJ? o_0


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Possibly an INTJ?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Destiny Lund said:


> Does this mean my opposite is an ISTJ? o_0





Destiny Lund said:


> Possibly an INTJ?


Could be any type. I'm technically a 593, with a 1 wing off the 9, so at times I get into the mode indicated there except without concern for image. (I'm really low on image center influence, and what gut is there, fluctuates.)

I'm pretty sure there are others on this forum who are stronger in the influence from that tritype, too. So we're not too far from you after all, huh.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I got 2w1 6w5 9w1 sp/so

This is very opposite indeed.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

Gut Types: 1 > 9 > *8*
Head Types: 6 > 5 > *7*
Heart Types: 2 > 3 > *4*

Instinctual Stacking: Sp > So > Sx

So an *8-7-4*, possibly an *8w7 7w8 4w3* *sx/so*



> 478/784/847 Description: If you are the 478, you are intuitive, innovative and straight-forward. You want to be original, inspirational and self-possessed. A cutting-edge tracker of both your internal and external worlds, you are an unconventional, passionate master of solutions. Outwardly, you are confident but inwardly you are emotionally vulnerable. Life Mission: Your life mission is to find truth and communicate your findings. A true messenger, you are happiest when you use your creativity to find compassionate ways to understand yourself and empower others. Blind Spot: You can be so focused on your opinions, insights and what is new and profound that your freedom seeking nature can come across as arrogant, resistant, and/or uncooperative.


So my opposite sounds awesome... Did I do this incorrectly? 
The way my doppelganger comes off would be very unappealing to me, though.




Jiktin said:


> Head Types *6*, 7, 5
> Heart Types 3, *2*, 4
> Gut Types 9, 8, *1*
> 
> ...





Spades said:


> Head Types
> 7, 5, *6*
> 
> Heart Types
> ...


Hello there, it appears I am your doppelganger! Well, the instinctual stacking is close enough.

Perhaps... opposites attract? Or we can be friends.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

stephiphi said:


> Hello there, it appears I am your doppelganger! Well, the instinctual stacking is close enough.
> 
> Perhaps... opposites attract? Or we can be friends.


Hello~! :crazy: I love it when people are different than me because I can learn from them. You have the same tritype as at least two people I know and love ^_^ We just have very different ways of approaching the world.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Destiny Lund said:


> I'm pretty sure I figured it out!  .... My opposite isn't pretty though.
> 
> I'd be 531sp/so.... & here is my opposite brief description:
> 
> ...


Why hello there  3-1-5 sp/sx

My opposite? 2w4 9w8 7w6 


> 279
> 
> As a nine, I hate conflict. It's unbearbale when someone gives me the silent treatment, is angry or withdraws. Especially if I had a loving friendship before and when it hugely matters to me. I really like to bring things in the open and get things resolved. Talk things through. See where it went wrong. I do this without criticism. Though when somebody has hurt me and things have bottled up for a long time I can be very critical, precise and to the point. That's before a conversation to get things resolved where I couldn't control my outburst. Because it unsettles me and makes me sad. Then I can move forward again. When I try to discuss the situation I keep it light. Do not want to feel pain. I want things to be on the same level and harmonious as before and we do not need to delve deep, no need to dwell on the negatives. And let's forget about it. I will acknowledge my errors and empathise, even when I sometimes know I do this more then I should. I think the above is my 7 tritype. I think 4 is not the other tritype as I do not feel envious. It's not a passion or drive so to speak. Any input would be appreciated, thanks.


I guess i'm more balanced these days.


----------

